# What motor would be a good one



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I just found out that the motor in my 67 gto conv.is a 350 not a 400.I know that finding the right motor for the car isnt going to happen so I was hopeing to see what you guys would do ? What year would be good for the fuel we have now.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

There's no replacement for displacement.. Older 400s made great power but too much compression, 73 on 455s had ultralow compression and didn't make much HP, except for the special motors. So, the answer isn't an out of the car motor, it's a fixed early or late motor..


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

What year motor should I look for ? and what model of car,Firebird,trans am ....


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I know i need to take the 350 out b/c everyone tell me that will lower what the car is worth b/c gto didnt have 350 motors.The sad thing is that the 350 runs great


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Unless you are going number matching, then the engine is just bragging rights, oh and fun.. I have the original 350 in my Lemans, wish I had a 455, took out a 400.. You just have to adjust your priorities to your needs. If the car needs other work, then wait on the new motor. I have a 3.36 gear in my car and the hotrod stuff and it gets 10 MPG, for that MPG I want it fast. The 350 and highway gear will make it a great cruiser and get better MPG. If you want fast, get a mid 70s' 400 TA motor with 6X-4 heads, raise the compression with some new pistons, cam it up and you'll have a fun motor. Or stroke it with a 461 kit and you'll be bad. My 400 is that motor, and that's what I''m thinking..


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Mikey,

I am in KC and I happen to have a 79 400 out of a TA the W72 WC 400 the better block the XX482988 casting. It's based on the earlier 68 400 casting. It's a good block and was going in my 69 until I found a 455. I am using the heads but otherwise it's complete. You can use your 350 heads and intake manifold and yer off to the races. PM me if you're interested. 
More info here 
http://nyghtwyngs.com/fileup/uploads/docs/DanialsW72File.pdf

http://pontiacformula.free.fr/schema/W72pack.pdf

Let me know.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oooo! Right up my alley...

Hey Mikey! (sorry, couldn't resist) --- I've got a few questions that'll help me steer you in the right direction, ok?
1) Who are you building the car for? Do you CARE about resale value because you're looking at it as an investment, or are you building the car for yourself - so you can enjoy it.
2) If you picked door #2 (you're building the car for yourself), then what would "enjoyment" look like for you? Do you care about originality? Gas mileage? Power/performance? what floats your boat there?
3) As always, what sort of budget to you have to put into a motor? For example... if you're building the car for you and you care most about performance/power - are we in "fully ported aluminum heads, solid roller cam, forged crank, forged rods, lightweght valves and valve train, upgraded brakes, suspension, tranny, and rear end" category here or do we have to get by as cheaply as we can?

If you'll kindly provde your thoughts on those topics, we can give you some recommendations.

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im with Bear, what do you want to do with it? If you are keeping it and just driving it, then leave the 350 alone since it runs great. KC isnt far from my home town, only about 4 hours, so if you decide to unload that 350 I know of a good home for it. What the car is worth only matters if you are planning to sell it. If you arent planning to sell it, then just drive and enjoy it.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Well if this isn't what your looking for I don't know what to say. lol Anyway heres a craigslist ad from tulsa with a supposed 67 GTO engine and trans for $100


**PONTIAC MOTOR & TRANNY**


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

finding a 67 400 block is not that hard to find at a reasonable price, sometimes even a whole engine. just keep looking.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with pontiac and facn8me. '67 vintage motors are out there if y0u want one. Rebuild it with dished pistons and you can have a 9:1 motor that runs very well on today's fuel. If you're just cruising it, leave the 350 in there. What I would do, if it were my car, is leave it be for now and enjoy it, and look for the correct block (probably a YS code if an automatic car) for your vehicle. One will turn up if you're not in a rush. Get the correct block, and when time and money permit, rebuild it and install it in your goat. It will increase the value of the car and perform well.


----------



## gtomike455 (May 24, 2020)

mikey gto said:


> I just found out that the motor in my 67 gto conv.is a 350 not a 400.I know that finding the right motor for the car isnt going to happen so I was hopeing to see what you guys would do ? What year would be good for the fuel we have now.


you can contact frankspontiacparts.com he has plenty of engines or specialinterest.com & hemmings. you can find the correct engine.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

gtomike455 said:


> you can contact frankspontiacparts.com he has plenty of engines or specialinterest.com & hemmings. you can find the correct engine.


This was last posted on Aug, 22, 2011.


----------

